# Hey, Hoyt 'roos



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Something that you should run away from and leave to the professionals.......YIKES!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

don't need stinkin' profs... that's what i got AT for..... :mg:

heheheeeeee...


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats one of the best cam's of all times


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> what are these....?????


Are those for your recurve?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are those for your recurve?




```

```

party-pooper ( pun intended....ukey: ) ........ you ruined the 

surprise ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> what are these....?????


Santa leave his chessnuts at you house Rob???


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> what are these....?????


bet ya can't score with those either:zip:::zip:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think Hunlee would sum it up with two words.... "Warp Speed". I would say that those are creep-preventing-arrow-launching-spot-killing-heck-of-a-good-time SPIRAL CAMS!!!! So... do I win the coveted Chuck Norris Walker Texas Ranger doll with the Kung-fu grip?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Bees said:


> bet ya can't score with those either:zip:::zip:




```

```
Now-Bees' knees.... i shopped in the "Magic Bullett " section of the Hyt

Accessories catalog.... all i got to do know is _think_ about the shot, 

and poooffff.....................























misssed it again; only faster....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> I think Hunlee would sum it up with two words.... "Warp Speed". I would say that those are creep-preventing-arrow-launching-spot-killing-heck-of-a-good-time SPIRAL CAMS!!!! So... do I win the coveted Chuck Norris Walker Texas Ranger doll with the Kung-fu grip?




```

```

you young whipper-snappers......:rock-on::rock-on:...

don't you know it was JD long before CW..?? !!.........


hiiiiii---yaaaaahhh ......:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those look similar to the cams that I just bought


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

The look just like both sets I just put on!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I know, I know, they are high dollar paper weights.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*Scrap aluminum*

I can recycle them for you


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Those look similar to the cams that I just bought


But your's a black and 1.5 sizes smaller


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!*



X Hunter said:


> But your's a black and 1.5 sizes smaller


You are talking bout the cams, right?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pennysdad said:


> You are talking bout the cams, right?


Yesukey:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

From here on out anybody that calls me a "whipper snapper" is officially relegated the title of "Old Fart". The first two on the list are South Paw and Macaholic. 
How you like being an Old Fart?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> From here on out anybody that calls me a "whipper snapper" is officially relegated the title of "Old Fart". The first two on the list are South Paw and Macaholic.
> How you like being an Old Fart?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> From here on out anybody that calls me a "whipper snapper" is officially relegated the title of "Old Fart". The first two on the list are South Paw and Macaholic.
> How you like being an Old Fart?




```

```



pragmatic_lee said:


>




```

```

...

i aint there yet, but getting closer and closer.... i still have all my hair...:mg:

nothing wrong with plaid.....:zip:

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> But your's a black and 1.5 sizes smaller


actually the ones I just got sent to me are 1.5s and black


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> what are these....?????


So did you get new limbs to go with those fancy cams?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are those for your recurve?


That would be~Training wheels for his recurve


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

The Hood said:


> That would be~Training wheels for his recurve




```

```
and you will be bringing your stick bow to thew hilton next month ... will you ???... huh..??.... heheheheeeeee...

hopefully you can bring any type of bow that you can shoot; how you doing??

=========

got new limbs last year, but for cam.5... ill loose about 5 ,or touch more, lbs by reusing these. new cams, string, rest, (sight and release are pending... )HEY... Hood.... what-up with the ONLY ??...


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I see the Dr this afternoon to do some lung tests, don't think Im going to pass on them.


----------

